# Urgently trying to get a number for Leg



## Guest (Sep 20, 2007)

.......... fancy your m3 before xmas?


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2007)

Or does anyone have his mobile number they could p.m. me? This is kinda time sensitive.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I thought I had him on my MSN Contacts, but I don't seem to.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2007)

Kell said:


> I thought I had him on my MSN Contacts, but I don't seem to.


I've managed to get in touch with who he works for Kell, and they've relayed him a message to his mobile, but unfortunately he's at a conference OR trade show or something.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

IIRC he mentioned before that he is buying the ///M from dividends that he doesn't get until next April, so he wasn't bothered about the wait anyway, I think it suited him. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2007)

Wondermikie said:


> IIRC he mentioned before that he is buying the ///M from dividends that he doesn't get until next April, so he wasn't bothered about the wait anyway, I think it suited him. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Just spoke to him , think he's with the finance guy at a conference, buying him a big drink as we speak.
:wink:


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2007)

So, Rich, what ya gonna do?


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

ROFL

Guess who's back......

Heeeeeey, DUO.........

Mister Aston Martin is back....
How is the mysterious Aston Martin and BMW M6 running? LOL !
Or didn't you friend like it, when he saw his M6 posted by you?
Can't wait again for some pictures whith "the great change car-plate trick"

Guy's like you should be banned on forum's with all the lies you tell.
Should i copy paste some words from other forum's where they also discovered that you are a dreamer

Maybe you can finance Richard's his new M3......... ROFL :lol: :lol:
Yeah that would be the day..... HAHAHA !!

dreamer ...


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

I have been at the CIPD Conference in Harrogate all week with my Sales team and one of my business partners who is our MD/FD (my company has a stand there each year). Boring as hell but hey, the aftershow parties are worth it. 

Ideally I want the M3 in April as thats Financial New Year and as I dont get a salary (all dividends) I dont really have the cash to buy the car outright until then. Im not keen on loans and stuff (TT was cash too). I know it makes more sense to use finance in some ways but I like to keep things simple.

Anyway, Ill speak to the people who may have an M3 for delivery in December and see if I can make it work. Would be a nice Chrissy present! 8)

Emailed you Grant.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2007)

Rebel said:


> ROFL
> 
> Guess who's back......
> 
> ...


Well, for a start, the cars you see in my pics i own.
M6 is back at the dealership after a gear box issue.
However, they did send the log book back to me by mistake, along with my retention cert for my plate.

And please, send and post as many quotes from other forums i'm on as the only other forum i was on was an "M" forum, where i went to read about problems with the smg3 gearbox.

So, your point is?
I really dont get it?
Then again, i really dont get you.
But please, anyone using my pics on other forums i'd love to see.

Thanks for the concern.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2007)

Rebel said:


> ROFL
> 
> Guess who's back......
> 
> ...


Oh, and the reason i was trying to get in touch with Rich was i was looking at an M3 today and was offered a build spot for december delivery after a cancelation.
But it wasnt going to be there long, hence the urgency.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2007)

DUO3 NAN said:


> Rebel said:
> 
> 
> > ROFL
> ...


OH yeah, the DUO3 NAN plate will now be going on my amv8.
A car you'll never own while you have a hole in your head.
But maybe thats the problem Rebel, all this is just down to jealousy.
I guess if the best i could do is drive around in circle in Germany in a 2.0 fart box is the best i could do in life ,venting your splein on me might take the bite away a little.

NEver mind, lets put this behind us, on the grounds you post these other things i've been saying on other forums, because i'm truly, and i mean this , truly looking forward to seeing them.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Just wanted to thank Grant for putting me onto Trainer BMW. Ben there does indeed have an M3 for speccing and delivery in December. Whether I can get organised by then is another question but he is looking into it for me.

Even if this doesnt come off he says he can get me one for April which I have to admit would be better from a garaging (im moving house and only have a single garage at the moment, the new one has 3) and financial perspective.

Oh and not that Im interested in getting involved in this Rebel business, I have enough crap from him myself, but I asked Ben at Trainer BMW if the fault on Grant's M6 was common and he just said 'No, its just the way Grant drives' so I think that settles the whole M6 debate.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Leg said:


> Just wanted to thank Grant for putting me onto Trainer BMW. Ben there does indeed have an M3 for speccing and delivery in December. Whether I can get organised by then is another question but he is looking into it for me.
> 
> Even if this doesnt come off he says he can get me one for April which I have to admit would be better from a garaging (im moving house and only have a single garage at the moment, the new one has 3) and financial perspective.
> 
> Oh and not that Im interested in getting involved in this Rebel business, I have enough crap from him myself, but I asked Ben at Trainer BMW if the fault on Grant's M6 was common and he just said 'No, its just the way Grant drives' so I think that settles the whole M6 debate.


Only pointing to the dealer bullshit, SMG3 failure is common on the M5/M6 so it makes no odds how Grant drives his car as close to 50% of all M5 & M6's have had SMG failure.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

DUO3 NAN said:


> Rebel said:
> 
> 
> > ROFL
> ...


Rebel - you've just been made to look a bit of a tosser there haven't you!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

jam said:


> Rebel - you've just been made to look a bit of a tosser there haven't you!


Nothing unusual there :roll: :wink: :lol:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

W7 PMC said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Just wanted to thank Grant for putting me onto Trainer BMW. Ben there does indeed have an M3 for speccing and delivery in December. Whether I can get organised by then is another question but he is looking into it for me.
> ...


Ben was joking m8, I believe Grant has a reputation there for err, using all of the car's capabilities shall we say. :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> jam said:
> 
> 
> > Rebel - you've just been made to look a bit of a tosser there haven't you!
> ...


....were that an AM V8 reg doc, you'd have a point Jim. :wink:

I think this topic got exhausted previously:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=89937&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2007)

garyc said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > jam said:
> ...


Wondered when you'd turn up.
Yeah, it would, but funnily enough, the accusation was about the m6.
But decided to let it ride, because obviously i own none of the cars i've posted pics of.
But then, your showing your cyber coward side now, babbling away, hiding behind your p.c.
Shows character, especially you being a moderator.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2007)

W7 PMC said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Just wanted to thank Grant for putting me onto Trainer BMW. Ben there does indeed have an M3 for speccing and delivery in December. Whether I can get organised by then is another question but he is looking into it for me.
> ...


I read that also on the m6 forum.
Not a lot of happy chappies on there over the smg3.
Wouldnt hve minded, but the gear box had been sorted prior to me getting it and as you know, the red cog of death issnt much fun.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

DUO3 NAN said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Leg said:
> ...


Yep indeed, the Red Cog of Death is a semi regular attendee for M5/M6 owners. I only lost the 1 gearbox on my M5, but i only owned it for about 10mths. Knew of a few folk on M5Board who'd had more than 2 replaced & IIRC the record when i used to visit was 4 on the one car 

TBH, i'm glad to be back in a manual, however one or two B7 RS4's appear to be having Clutch issues, although (touch wood) i've had no such bad luck.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

DUO3 NAN said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > NaughTTy said:
> ...


Was about M6 AND AMV8.



DUO3 NAN said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > Nan I think you've got this one wrong mate
> ...


It was rather hoped that you'd be good to your word and stay away.

Seems you are not. Shame. :roll:


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2007)

garyc said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> > garyc said:
> ...


You'll find if you read Rebels post, He stated that a friend of mine on another forum said i put my plates on HIS car.
This friend i'm sorry to say has'nt told me about this, neither has he been on this forum to bemoan the fact that i had technically stolen his car.
I'm pretty sure i'd be on here like a shot if that was me.
Sorry if i you had to interupt my schedule of pretending to be a man to come back to this post, but cowards usually lead a sad life anyway.
Dont you think life is sad?
See, its the easiest thing in the world to sit there, feeling superior, because your life relvolves around modding this garbage.
Maybe thats the issue , your lifes so sad that you have to take it out on someone you dont know, who's obviously done a lot better in life than you.
MAybe thats why you side with that other Idiot, peas in a pod.
You obviously sit there, knowing this was winding me up, deciding to fuel it some more.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2007)

W7 PMC said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> > W7 PMC said:
> ...


They didnt actually replace the gearbox, it had the pump issue resolved prior to me buying it then again not long back.
I did tend to let the oil go low though, topping up by a litre every thousand or so miles, the idrive didnt let me know til it was almost at critical, and i guess this didnt help.

Over 5000 miles i put on that car in 3 and a bit months, and i have to say, was a joy to drive.

I just believe that the technology behind the car is too much too soon.

And i also believe that the buyer shouldnt be doing testing on the car for bmw.


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

...well I'd like to see pics of the baby AM and the R8, they're a long time coming fella, there's me thinking you came back to gloat? :?

D


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2007)

V6 TT said:


> ...well I'd like to see pics of the baby AM and the R8, they're a long time coming fella, there's me thinking you came back to gloat? :?
> 
> D


Gloat about what?
Pretty sure this is a car forum?
So, if some cars are better than others, dont post pics? Its bad sportsmanship like?
BEcause your going to offend someone who has a lesser car if you do?
So whats your point? Wheres the logic?

Am, r8, or what ever car i decide to get after that, makes no difference in posting pics, because you end up back at square one , with the naysayers, the jealousy, the fact you have to park the car outside someones house before they believe you have it?

The only reason i posted my ownership docs of the m6 was because apparently i'd basically stolen my friends car and put my plates on it.

See Rebels, he has all the proof.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

DUO3 NAN said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > DUO3 NAN said:
> ...


Rather early to be so drunk...


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2007)

You should'nt drink then.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

V6 TT said:


> ...well I'd like to see pics of the baby AM and the R8, they're a long time coming fella, there's me thinking you came back to gloat? :?
> 
> D


...registration doc would be even better for his credibility, which does appear to be lower to the ground than a slugs bollacks.


----------



## Ant001 (Aug 22, 2007)

DUO3 NAN said:


> V6 TT said:
> 
> 
> > ...well I'd like to see pics of the baby AM and the R8, they're a long time coming fella, there's me thinking you came back to gloat? :?
> ...


Ive only been on here a few weeks but after reading all this shit about whose got what I think just line the cars up and post the pics, then people will be off your back for good.. my 2 cents


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2007)

garyc said:


> V6 TT said:
> 
> 
> > ...well I'd like to see pics of the baby AM and the R8, they're a long time coming fella, there's me thinking you came back to gloat? :?
> ...


Still pissed then.
OR jus have an inablity to read my previous posts.

SO, hows the moderating going?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

DUO3 NAN said:


> Sorry if i you had to interupt my schedule of pretending to be a man to come back to this post, but cowards usually lead a sad life anyway.
> Dont you think life is sad?


Oh I read them, hence my thinking you were drunk. I apologise if I am mistaken. It was easy to think otherwise.... But obviously you are just very stupid.

And also a liar.

So let's have no further dialogue.

I look forward to your next stroppy departure.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2007)

Oh, decided to unlock it again have you.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2007)

What i was going to say, before you so impolitely locked the thread, was im pleased that you get to call me a liar.
Locking the thread immediately after again proved to me your a coward, it was the internet equivalent of calling me names and running away.
If it makes you feel better about your sad little life, so be it.
I just wanted to say, i agree, no further dialogue between us suits me fine.
Rather be considered a liar over a coward any day.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

I'm fairly sure this thread wins the "how off-topic can a thread possibly go?" award. :lol:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

I didn't previously lock this topic. 
:roll:

But I am now for the exact reason that you state Paul.

Locked.


----------

